

OnLive Said to Lay Off Entire Staff - bjplink
http://mashable.com/2012/08/17/onlive-layoffs/

======
endianswap
From IGN: [http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/08/17/onlive-possibly-
being...](http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/08/17/onlive-possibly-being-closed-
by-end-of-day)

"I wanted to send a note that by the end of the day today, OnLive as an entity
will no longer exist. Unfortunately, my job and everyone else's was included.
A new company will be formed and the management of the company will be in
contact with you about the current initiatives in place, including the titles
that will remain on the service.

------
bjplink
This is surprising to the OUYA folks I bet, who were very recently touting
that OnLive was coming to their box.

------
bookwormAT
Now that's a surprise! Didn't see that coming.

